# Optimist or pessimist?



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Any other Fe doms?


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Optimist. The feeling is useful when I wish to achieve something.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

Realist


----------

